# Brute-Force



## Kaiser206 (10. Juli 2005)

Hi,
ich versuche schon lange ein Bruteforce Programm zu schreiben.
Mit der Suchfunktion habe ich zwar einträge gefunden konnte damit aber nix anfangen.
Kann mir bitte jemand einen FUNKTIONIERENDEN Quelltext für so eine Anwendung geben.
Aber wenn ihr ihn mir schon gebt muss er auch geprüft sein.
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Tobias K. (10. Juli 2005)

moin


Was stellst du denn hier für Vorderungen?
So in der Art: Gebt mir, aber wehe erfunktioniert nicht.

Also erzähl mal was du gefunden hast und was du nicht verstehst.
Anders wirst du es sonst nie verstehen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Juli 2005)

Interessante Anfrage.
Du willst ein Programm schreiben, fragst aber nach getestetem, funktionierendem Code.

Waere es nicht sinnvoller nach Ansaetzen zu fragen? Moeglicherweise nach kleinen, spontan getippten Code-Schnipseln? Denn so etwas programmieren wohl nicht sehr viele Leute, denn der Nutzen ist ja relativ beschraenkt.

Aber falls Du ein Beispiel brauchst, schau Dir mal John the Ripper an.

Falls Du meinst Code von "John" nutzen zu muessen halte Dich bitte an die Lizenzbestimmungen.
Denn auch mit OpenSource-Code kann man nicht machen was man will, auch wenn man sehr viele Freiheiten hat.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (10. Juli 2005)

Vor allem haben wir keinerlei Information darüber, welches Programm du entwickeln willst. Bruteforce bezeichnet nur einen Algorithmus, welcher sämtliche Möglichkeiten durchprobiert, um die Lösung einer Problemstellung zu ermitteln. Man könnte genauso gut nach dem Quelltext eines Rekursionsprogramms fragen.


----------

